# First Smoke of 2006



## LarryWolfe (Jan 8, 2006)

Finally got LuLu fired up for the new year and did 3 racks of LB's.  Rubbed with *Wolfe Rub*, used oak and apple wood and basted with SBR's.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 8, 2006)

Major pullage.  Course Larry is an expert in that.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 8, 2006)

How long did you have those in foil Larry? secondly...

Is that the new, improved Wolfe Rub? Is it more coarse than the original?


----------



## chris1237 (Jan 8, 2006)

Ribs look great Larry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 8, 2006)

I had the ribs in foil for 1 hour as usual, I was surprised with the "pullage" myself.  Only two pulled back like that, if you notice the ones in the front didn't pull back nearly as much as the other two. 

Yes Bruce it was the "New Improved Wolfe Rub".


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Me? I cooked three rib steaks , pureed yellow sweet potatoes, turnip greens w/ham, and Texas toast!


----------



## zilla (Jan 8, 2006)

Looking good Larry!


----------



## Griff (Jan 8, 2006)

Definately good looking ribs, Larry.

Griff


----------



## Finney (Jan 8, 2006)

Mighty fine looking fare, there.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 8, 2006)

WOW! Looks great Larry!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 8, 2006)

I did 3 racks of BB too...foiled for an hour but instead of wrappint tightly I "tented" them instead and they turned out much better than the last time.  Could be just a one time thing but I will try it again.  Made my own sauce!

Larry, ribs looked really good...mine didn't pull back nearly as much! :!:


----------



## WalterSC (Jan 8, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finally got LuLu fired up for the new year and did 3 racks of LB's.  Rubbed with *Wolfe Rub*, used oak and apple wood and basted with SBR's.
> 
> 
> Some mighty fine looking ribs there !!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 9, 2006)

Damn fine Dude !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 9, 2006)

Bob T said:
			
		

> Have you ever done anything that DIDN'T look great lol. Any houses for sale near you? I work for Q!



Thanks Bob!  Heck yeah, they are building houses all over where we live!


----------



## cleglue (Jan 9, 2006)

The ribs look great.


----------

